# Betta Fish T-shirts



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, so I thought I should make a thread where everyone could share their betta fish tshirt ideas. I'll start.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Apparently 20 something people viewed this yet nobody but me posts? Come on, I know you guys are good with this stuff.


----------

